# Any buzzards on here ski Brighton or Solitude?



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Looking for random boaters to ski with in Utah.


----------



## barry (May 6, 2004)

I have been up there all week FSM....no freshie but, conditions right now are superb. I would hook up w/ you but, the conditions are also suburb for driving into and then hiking into barrier canyon this weekend. So I am headed south. I PM'ed u the number for my son....If you can keep up with him please steer him back in bounds and remind him that he will fu#k up his kayak season if he does something dumb. BA


----------



## tczues (Mar 20, 2011)

I ski Solitude Mon-Weds.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

barry said:


> I have been up there all week FSM....no freshie but, conditions right now are superb. I would hook up w/ you but, the conditions are also suburb for driving into and then hiking into barrier canyon this weekend. So I am headed south. I PM'ed u the number for my son....If you can keep up with him please steer him back in bounds and remind him that he will fu#k up his kayak season if he does something dumb. BA


Ha Ha Well I am not the best skier, but I am charging hard, and trying to learn proper technique as I go. Don't have to spend the whole day with someone, but a few turns with a fellow boater would be fun.


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Jeez...wish we were still in SLC then maybe we could trade off hill teaching time with river time.

My pref is definitely Brighton (when it's not school kid's day). Always seemed like there was more off-piste and easily accessible lines there than Sol. But my faves are Alta or Canyons.

I know it's a bit further, but when snow's up, Sundance can be a hoot for Mach 9 cruising and great food...just don't go on BYU day. Then the lifts get crowded.


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Many thoughts on this I'll post tomorrow and yours is not a rant at all.

Also will PM re ACA cert. May try for one. 


Sent by HTC Sensation


----------

